# Home-built Router Table.



## glennbaker (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi all:
I am new to this group & in need of some advice or suggestions. I have recently come across an old aluminium body fixed base 1 hp. Craftsman router along with an unfinished homemade router table. The table itself is very large [too large?] & measures out at 32" x 42". It is very well built & features an arborite top. I have also been given a large piece of 1/2" plexiglass for use in mounting the router. 

My Questions:
Should I uses the supplied plexiglass material to make a router mount or splurge & purchase one instead?

Anyone have any very simple plans for a decent fence set up? I have several lenths of 2 1/2 inch aluminium angle iron. Could that be usefull? Should I buy a fence? I see they are fairly expensive.

Will the 1 hp. router have enough power to get me started? It's in excellent condition so I would like to make use of it if it's at all worthwhile.

Thanks in advance for any advice. 

Glenn.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

glennbaker said:


> Hi all:
> I am new to this group & in need of some advice or suggestions. I have recently come across an old aluminium body fixed base 1 hp. Craftsman router along with an unfinished homemade router table. The table itself is very large [too large?] & measures out at 32" x 42". It is very well built & features an arborite top. I have also been given a large piece of 1/2" plexiglass for use in mounting the router.
> 
> My Questions:
> ...



Hello Glenn, Welcome to the Forum 

Here is what I have been checking out and either plan build a new router table or add to the one I have now. I have been looking at  Oak Park Base Plates! especially the VacuPlate system for my router. Just have not decided yet what to do. I imagine some of the others will have some ideals for you too.

HTH


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Glenn you can also get the fence and clamps from oak park I also got my base plate there it is 11" square. Money well spent I've bought a real nice and simple fence from there. All I have to do is clamp it down where I want to set it up at.


----------

